

Detection of primordial gravitational waves: it was a mistake. - gghh
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn25762-big-bang-breakthrough-team-backpedals-on-major-result.html

======
gghh
Here the TED talk where physicist Allan Adams explains what the discovery was
about, with illustrations by XKCD's Randall Munroe:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/allan_adams_the_discovery_that_coul...](http://www.ted.com/talks/allan_adams_the_discovery_that_could_rewrite_physics)

It was nice as it lasted...

